# Wedding Makeup



## shygirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

Does anyone know where I can find a detailed & comprehensive website (makeup tutorials w/ pics, tips for long-lasting makeup, tips for creating and maintaining a flawless face, makeup brands that last and photograph natural, etc) for wedding makeup for women of color?

If you have pics from your own wedding, care to share?

I saw one woman and she told me that she just used Black Opal and MAC Blot powder. It was hot that day and she still looked flawless!


----------



## Janice (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 

 
_Does anyone know where I can find a detailed & comprehensive website (makeup tutorials w/ pics,_

 
You can find that all here in our tutorial forum(s), then in turn interpret the information into "wedding makeup for women of color" by applying the basic principles but suited to yourself.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 

 
_ tips for long-lasting makeup, tips for creating and maintaining a flawless face, makeup brands that last and photograph natural, etc)_

 
You can also find information suited to this pursuit in the forum(s) as well. It might not be specifically classified as "wedding makeup for women of color" but the information is there to be applied as you see fit. 

Hope you find what you're looking for and receive some great suggestions from members!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 19, 2007)

www.bridesnoir.com
www.candacecorey.com


----------

